# Shocks Dont Hold Weight



## RevelationL&S (Feb 19, 2018)

I was surfin to find a good set of shocks. Will probably go with HD Bilstein Shocks. 

Somebody mentioned that shocks don't hold weight in one of the threads and this got me to thinkin the reason I am putting new shocks on my truck is because the timbrens have no clearance. Sittin right on the timbrins.

If shocks dont hold weight, Ill change the front shocks (no leaf springs) and the thing will still be sittin on the timbrins.

2 questions then. Will replacing my shocks take my front end up off the timbrins? Also, we are not ever supposed to need to replace timbrins, but if I have been riding ON them for a few seasons do I still not need to change those bad boys?
AND how do I change my email address on my account? I no longer have access to the email associated with this account.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Shocks do not hold weight. 

if the Timbrens are worn down, you should replace them, but not until you fix your suspension. Timbrens aren’t meant to be a constant use item; just to prevent the suspension from occasionally bottoming out


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Shocks do not hold weight is correct. So many people think they do. The weight is held by leaf springs, coil springs or torsion bars. If the truck is sitting on the timbrens then something is weak. The shock is there to make the vehicle stable and not bounce.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Shocks do not hold weight is correct. So many people think they do. The weight is held by leaf springs, coil springs or torsion bars. If the truck is sitting on the timbrens then something is weak. The shock is there to make the vehicle stable and not bounce.


Ummmm.... What about air shocks...?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

RevelationL&S said:


> AND how do I change my email address on my account? I no longer have access to the email associated with this account.


https://www.plowsite.com/account/contact-details


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Chevys are so tough they dont need shocks


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

m_ice said:


> Chevys are so tough they dont need shocks


Or oil changes...

Get airbags, Timbrens are a scam.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ummmm.... What about air shocks...?


What about um...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Or oil changes...
> 
> Get airbags, Timbrens are a scam.


Air bags are not available for front ends on independent front suspension


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Get airbags, Timbrens are a scam.


Boy, you sound like an airbag salesman.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

OP if you are riding on your timbrens, you need to turn up your torsion bars some. The bars will wear over time. 

Air shocks as mentioned will hold weight.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> Air bags are not available for front ends on independent front suspension


That's right...they're so tough they don't need them...or break.


----------



## RevelationL&S (Feb 19, 2018)

I need to get shocks then, and probably plan on new torsion bars? Whats a torsion bar? 

If shocks do not hold weight, what in the front end is? There aren't leaf springs up front. And of the things that are holding weight, what should be upgraded on a plow truck other than installing timbrins?


----------



## RevelationL&S (Feb 19, 2018)

seville009 said:


> Shocks do not hold weight.
> 
> if the Timbrens are worn down, you should replace them, but not until you fix your suspension. Timbrens aren't meant to be a constant use item; just to prevent the suspension from occasionally bottoming out


"Timbrens dont wear out" is what I heard from their video. And mine have not worn out even though Im overusing them like woah.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

RevelationL&S said:


> I need to get shocks then, and probably plan on new torsion bars? Whats a torsion bar?
> 
> If shocks do not hold weight, what in the front end is? There aren't leaf springs up front. And of the things that are holding weight, what should be upgraded on a plow truck other than installing timbrins?


It is an independent front suspension if it is a GM. The torsion bars carry the weight. The torsion bars are under the truck that go from the lower A arms back to the mounts even with the rear of the drivers/passenger door under the truck. There is a bolt that moves a "key"

The more you run the bolt in, the more int moves the "key" and in turn, the more progressive it will index the torsion bar. I doubt you need to replace them, just adjust them till you are not on your timbrens and go get an alignment.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Blue circle is the torsion key

Red arrow is pointing at the torsion bar

Depending on the year of your truck, you might want to install a set of "green keys" as they are indexed a bit further to give your front end a bit of elevation.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> It is an independent front suspension if it is a GM. The torsion bars carry the weight. The torsion bars are under the truck that go from the lower A arms back to the mounts even with the rear of the drivers/passenger door under the truck. There is a bolt that moves a "key"
> 
> The more you run the bolt in, the more int moves the "key" and in turn, the more progressive it will index the torsion bar. I doubt you need to replace them, just adjust them till you are not on your timbrens and go get an alignment.


He should not be adjusting them as he doesnt even know what a torsion bar is.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> He should not be adjusting them as he doesnt even know what a torsion bar is.


Good thing there is a TubeYou University...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

LapeerLandscape said:


> He should not be adjusting them as he doesnt even know what a torsion bar is.


Yeah... very valid point. I feel like I have been told this before... 

Something about a glass half full and that I might way overestimate the average guy's technical expertise?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Good thing there is a TubeYou University...


I'm not an expert but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Philbilly2 said:


> Something about a glass half full


The glass is to big. 
If you use a smaller glass it could runith over.


----------



## RevelationL&S (Feb 19, 2018)

Thanks Philbilly. May the work of your hands be perfect like woah.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't know how the shocks are set up on GM trucks. Air shocks will hold weight. However, the problem with using air shocks on _most vehicles_ is their shock towers (where the shocks bolt to chassis) aren't designed to hold consistent weight. The shock towers are designed to hold dampened weight. Sometimes there's upward weight/pull on them, sometimes there's downward weight/pull on them and sometimes there's no weight/pull on them. None of which is consistent.

I've repaired quite a few shock towers for guys that used air shocks on their cars and even some trucks back when I was into the car scene.

Just my $.02, NYH1.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I put a leveling kit in 1.5 inches its nice my v plow doesn't hit the ground


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> I put a leveling kit in 1.5 inches its nice my v plow doesn't hit the ground


That's gotta stink for plowing now...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's gotta stink for plowing now...


That would help all those who fret over gravel in their trip edge though


----------

